# New Member Library Thread



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 14, 2007)

I think it's time for a new Member Library... and yes, we could just update the old one, but for all the work it'd take, might as well just make a new one, and "retire" the old, outdated one.

Many parts of the old Member Library will be carried over to the new one, but there will be some changes.  

First of all, the Member FAQ will have 2 sections for each person - a space for info written about themself, and a space for inf owritten about them by other members.

In the old Library there was quite a bit dedicated to ranks, such as "Who's What Rank List" and "Rank Info".  Both of those will not exist in the new Library.

A good way to get to know other members is on messengers such as AIM, MSN, and others, so there will be a new "Member Messenger Directory".

Also, no need for a new "Member Memorial"... if someone needs to know something, they can look at the old one.

Of course there needs to be a post for "Credits / Acknowledgements".

*BUT THE BIGGEST ADDITION IS.........



*drum roll*







<big><big><big><big><big><big>THE MEMBER HALL OF FAME!</big></big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big>
The reason why I'm creating the Member HOF is because there are lots of members who deserve some sort of special recognition, but will not be able to obtain the Sage rank.  So, the very least is they should be acknowledged for helping shape TBT into what it is today.

Here's how it works:
Every month, there will be a nomination thread, where everyone will be able to nominate any non-staff, non-Sage, non-banned members to be elected into the HoF.    Then, a committee will select 5 of the nominations to be put up on the "final ballot".  Every member will be able to vote for 2 members, and the Top 2 each month will be elcted into the Hall of Fame. 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you'd be interested in helping with the new Library, please send me a PM.  Thanks!
If all goes well, it should be up by the end of next weekend.</big>


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 14, 2007)

This is just a heads up thread for it right?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 14, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> This is just a heads up thread for it right?


 yup


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 14, 2007)

Mino should be in the Hall of Fame, even if he isn't eligible because he is banned.. >_>


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 14, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Mino should be in the Hall of Fame, even if he isn't eligible because he is banned.. >_>


 Well, he's banned, so he's not gonna be in it.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 14, 2007)

Errr.... Weren't we supposed to discuss this before we told people???    
:huh:


----------



## Justin (Jan 14, 2007)

We aren't running it anymore, cause we didn't decide anything.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 14, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> We aren't running it anymore, cause we didn't decide anything.


 Anyone can help out.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 14, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Mino should be in the Hall of Fame, even if he isn't eligible because he is banned.. >_>


 It says who deserve to have special recognition, you can't just be put in because you have some friends who make you seem greater than you are and don't even deserve to be in it.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 14, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> We aren't running it anymore, cause we didn't decide anything.


 Well tell that to Smart. >_>


----------



## Justin (Jan 14, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It doesn't matter if we do it or not, or does it to you?


----------



## Tyler (Jan 14, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Crosses off one sage privilege we don't have anymore*
 :no:


----------



## ƒish (Jan 14, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He's done more for TBT than any man here that isn't an admin, This has nothing to do with banned or not banned, the hall of fame, as you said, is to honor members who have given to the community, Mino has done more than any other member here, adding him isn't a nomination, it is mandatory for you to get by the whole charade of this being legitimate.


@PKMN - I love it when people who *weren't even here during his time* are the quickest to judge.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 14, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Jan 14, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 14, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Jan 14, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 14, 2007)

So with your example with the dog you just think I suddenly felt like I should hate?  You didn't mention that the dog bit first.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 14, 2007)

Any more posts concerning Mino will get you a 1 day suspension.  Period. 

Please bring discussion back on topic.


----------



## ƒish (Jan 14, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> So with your example with the dog you just think I suddenly felt like I should hate?  You didn't mention that the dog bit first.


 Mino wasn't one to throw the first stone, you obviously pissed him off in one way or another, be it accidental or on purpose, you could have stopped it then and there, he has the personality of a firecracker, but its too bad his fuse was cut short.


all things considered, he still deserves a spot for what he's done here.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 14, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Any more posts concerning Mino will get you a 1 day suspension.  Period.
> 
> Please bring discussion back on topic.


 Fine, so will there be an Empire State HQ for the helpers?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 14, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i dont think we'll need one


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 14, 2007)

So, when's this new Library being added?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 14, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> So, when's this new Library being added?


 i said most likely next weekend


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh, okay.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 15, 2007)

What are the requirements for the hall of fame?

If its popularity mino will never get in. If it is what he has done for tbt then without question he should be in. He has done more than the ex admins I think.

Also, Mino probably harassed me the most out of everyone here. But I don't hold a grudge over that anymore.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 15, 2007)

The only thing I've done is told Bul to put a link to the site in the top nav bar.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Please stop talking about Mino.  Any talk of Mino in this thread will result in a suspension.

Instead of dwelling on the past, please worry yourself instead with helping out with the new Library.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 15, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Please stop talking about Mino.  Any talk of Mino in this thread will result in a suspension.
> 
> Instead of dwelling on the past, please worry yourself instead with helping out with the new Library.


 0_o


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ???


----------



## SL92 (Jan 15, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think he's saying "we can talk about what we like without being punished for this is democracy" or something.



 :lol: I dunno.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, feel free to start a "Mino Appreciation" thread in Wishing Well... I wouldn't care.  But someone brought up that Mino couldn't be in the Hall of Fame since he's banned, and I said if he's banned, he's not gonna be in it, just like any other banned member.  Then people kept on talking about Mino, and since most people at TBT don't care if they get warned, I told everyone that talking about him in this thread would get a 1 day suspension, and 2 people felt like seeing if I'd keep my promise... and please notice how neither has been on after they posted about Mino.

I had nothing wrong with the inital post about him... but it got out of hand, and something needed to be done before a huge flame war began.


----------



## ƒish (Jan 15, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Well, feel free to start a "Mino Appreciation" thread in Wishing Well... I wouldn't care.  But someone brought up that Mino couldn't be in the Hall of Fame since he's banned, and I said if he's banned, he's not gonna be in it, just like any other banned member.  Then people kept on talking about Mino, and since most people at TBT don't care if they get warned, I told everyone that talking about him in this thread would get a 1 day suspension, and 2 people felt like seeing if I'd keep my promise... and please notice how neither has been on after they posted about Mino.
> 
> I had nothing wrong with the inital post about him... but it got out of hand, and something needed to be done before a huge flame war began.


 Yes, especially since I posted less than a minute after you. : |

like I can tell what you're posting if it comes out before mine, it's not like I have the power to delete, yet another agreement with the staff that has been forgotten, along with this thread being run by the sages.

You're not fit to be a mod, you don't deserve it.

If you're so against dwelling on the past, why must you not allow us to acknowledge it?  Face it, Mino has done more than anyone else, there is one banned member here, you outing all banned accounts is really just a strike on one account, we can see past that all too easily.

Mino fits the criteria for the hall of fame, and he'd better get it, as proof that there is still a chance for members and sages to have some say around here... after all, without us, you'd be talking to a wall.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 15, 2007)

I've been in talks with Darth, and it appears as though Mino will actually have a chance in the Hall of Fame.  Banned or not, he has done a hell of a lot of stuff for The Bell Tree, and that's undeniable.  He will most likely not be one of the first inductees, but rest assured that he will have a chance at getting into the Hall of Fame.

I hope we can stop talking about getting him in there, though, since now you guys know that it's a very real possibility.  Please get back on the topic of the Member Library as a whole.


----------



## ƒish (Jan 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I've been in talks with Darth, and it appears as though Mino will actually have a chance in the Hall of Fame. Banned or not, he has done a hell of a lot of stuff for The Bell Tree, and that's undeniable. He will most likely not be one of the first inductees, but rest assured that he will have a chance at getting into the Hall of Fame.
> 
> I hope we can stop talking about getting him in there, though, since now you guys know that it's a very real possibility. Please get back on the topic of the Member Library as a whole.


I'd rather have an apology from the guy that banned me. : |

and throwing this off as being legit would be a lot easier if mino were the first one in, you can put more than one in at a time of course... but he deserves it out of respect.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 15, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Jan 15, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2007)

Let's stop talking about Mino here, we can discuss whether or not he should be in it later.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 15, 2007)

Let's actually start a meaningful topic relating to the HoF - How many members should be inducted each month?  Only 1?  More than 1?  Discuss.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Let's actually start a meaningful topic relating to the HoF - How many members should be inducted each month?  Only 1?  More than 1?  Discuss.


 It's 2.  5 will be on the "Final Ballot", and 2 will be inducted every month.

Later on this may change, but it will start like this.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 15, 2007)

All I have to say is, If you have to flame and argue to be a Mod OR Sage, then I don't want that "Honor".

I think that the Hall of Fame is a great idea though, and I can't wait for the Library to be released. One question though, for the normal Library, do we write our own descriptions, or is that only for the HoF?


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 16, 2007)

One more post regarding Mino's induction into the HoF by Sage, Mod, or any member will result in a short ban.  Please, guys, do your best to stay on topic.  Whether Mino gets inducted or not is not going to be decided anytime soon, since the HoF ITSELF is still in the planning stages, basically.  Please focus on the main topics at hand.

Thank you.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 16, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> All I have to say is, If you have to flame and argue to be a Mod OR Sage, then I don't want that "Honor".
> 
> I think that the Hall of Fame is a great idea though, and I can't wait for the Library to be released. One question though, for the normal Library, do we write our own descriptions, or is that only for the HoF?


 For the normal Library, it would be nice if you could manage to write your own description, but the problem with that is that some people (myself included, but I try to work on it) tend to make themselves shine in a too-positive light, and that can look bad, so we might actually have some specific people writing the descriptions.  They'd get information from that specific person via PM, have a small discussion, and then write up a description.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 16, 2007)

Allright, thanks for the info.   
^_^


----------



## sunate (Jan 16, 2007)

YAY!!! I wanna try to be in the hall of fame vote sunate the greatest poster around :lol:


----------



## Ascendancy (Jan 16, 2007)

I think 1 person a month into the HoF sounds reasonable.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 16, 2007)

Suspensions aren't that bad when you have other things to do other than TBT.

I think Once a month is okay, but as for the judges who get the vote, lets not have staff (do not mean sages as staff)

This is the member HoF,  no? Why would we leave the voting to those that supposedly think like a mod and not like a member. What happens behind the open forums of TBT should not play into account in the voting, yet it will with those that can access a great deal of it. 

I agree with everything Fish has said previously FYI.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 16, 2007)

According to some people, the point of the HoF is to give recognition to people who haven't got much.  Mino doesn't need recognition, and therefore would not be on it if this is what it's for.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 16, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> According to some people, the point of the HoF is to give recognition to people who haven't got much.  Mino doesn't need recognition, and therefore would not be on it if this is what it's for.


 Who would say that?

The Hall of Fame is not about who is known or not but how they have helped TBT.

If you wanna go by what you said then don't expect to me to look at it let alone help make it.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm guessing you (as well as a lot of people) didn't read the first post of this thread.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 16, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> I'm guessing you (as well as a lot of people) didn't read the first post of this thread.


 I have, it doesn't make me any less not stupid.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 16, 2007)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Okay, then I'm guessing you see that many of you are thinking of a different kind of hall of fame.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 16, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Minoranza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, I am thinking of the one and only kind of Hall of Fame.

It is a Hall set aside to honor outstanding individuals.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 16, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> The reason why I'm creating the Member HOF is because there are lots of members who deserve some sort of special recognition, but will not be able to obtain the Sage rank.  So, the very least is they should be acknowledged for helping shape TBT into what it is today.
> 
> Here's how it works:
> Every month, there will be a nomination thread, where everyone will be able to nominate any non-staff, non-Sage, non-banned members to be elected into the HoF.    Then, a committee will select 5 of the nominations to be put up on the "final ballot".  Every member will be able to vote for 2 members, and the Top 2 each month will be elcted into the Hall of Fame.


 From the first post.

From What I read into it, The point of the HoF is to honor those that have helped TBT alot, or those who are outstanding examples of what a regular member should be, but are also not reconigized to this point. Ex: Not already Staff, Sage, infamous name, ect. 

In addition, The members themselves, not the Staff/Sages, nominate people to be entered into the poll. A "Committee" chooses 5 of these each month to be entered into a poll. The members, again not the Staff/Sages, then vote on the final 2 to be entered into the HoF each month.

The Question I have is: Who makes up the "Committee" that culls the nominees down to the 5 that are entered into the poll?


----------



## Tyler (Jan 16, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Who ever runs this. (Probably not who is was planed to be though. ) >_>


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> I think Once a month is okay, but as for the judges who get the vote, lets not have staff (do not mean sages as staff)
> 
> This is the member HoF,  no? Why would we leave the voting to those that supposedly think like a mod and not like a member. What happens behind the open forums of TBT should not play into account in the voting, yet it will with those that can access a great deal of it.


 Which is exactly why I made it so the members' vote determines who gets in.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 16, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Minoranza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But, do regular members make up the committee that chooses the 5 to be entered into the poll?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Only members can nominate for the 5.
I was thinking that the members of the HOF will make up that committee, but that could change.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 16, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SL92 (Jan 16, 2007)

1 a month sounds good, maybe 2.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 16, 2007)

I dont trust comminttees.
There should be a nomination thread, and the staff can remove any staff/sage/exs. EVERY person nominated should be on the poll.

And it shouldnt be counted on who has done the most for the site, because regular members dont get a chance to do anything for the site.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 16, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I dont trust comminttees.
> There should be a nomination thread, and the staff can remove any staff/sage/exs. EVERY person nominated should be on the poll.
> 
> And it shouldnt be counted on who has done the most for the site, because regular members dont get a chance to do anything for the site.


 Not the website itself. 


I'm not even going to explain it just think.


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm sorry if this is a dumb question, but what exactly is it? Like, a list of each and every member?


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 16, 2007)

It's a combination of a list of each member and a discription of each as well as a Hall of Fame where honored members are listed.


----------



## Micah (Jan 17, 2007)

The HoF members as the comittee is a good idea.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 27, 2007)

Ahh finally its going to come back!


----------



## Wing Kirby (Feb 27, 2007)

Cools!  I think I remember this from my first visit a year ago.  ;


----------



## Tyler (Feb 27, 2007)

Yea guys don't be counting your beans on this.

Although once I get a good grip of computer time I'll include the Member Library in the archives. :gyroidwink:


----------

